# How to remove reflector on Streamlight Scorpion?



## amlim (Jun 2, 2004)

Dear all,

I am thinking of changing the lens on my Streamlight Scorpion to a good quality glass lens from flashlightlens.com. How do I remove the reflector? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif

Thanks in advance. 

Cheers !!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 2, 2004)

I've been wondering this myself. 

Bump


----------



## JasonC8301 (Jun 2, 2004)

You can't remove the reflector by removing the head. The reflector is too wide for the narrow opening at the base of the head (just took out my Scorpion from retirement to check.)

I contacted Streamlight a while back because my bulb got stuck in the head assembly. I sent in the entire flashlight and a week later a new head was installed. 

The reflector will probably come out of the hea dif you remove the lens. The lens requires a special tool streamlight has to pop out / press fit the lens. 

I don't think flashlightlens.com offers a lens for the Scorpion.

I know the TL-2 from streamlight has a glass lens.

Jason


----------



## GJW (Jun 2, 2004)

Anyone can easily change the lenses.
Streamlight provides free replacements along with the instructions for changing them.

A very small screwdriver inserted from the rear will pop out the lens.
For reinstalling the new one Streamlight recommends using an ordinary socket from a socket wrench set.
The right-sized socket (can't remember which one it is) will be a pretty close fit for the recess at the front of the head.
Using a mallet to strike the socket will distribute the force on the lens and press it into place.

Good luck using a glass one -- stock lenses are polycarbonate which can take the force.


----------



## dano (Jun 2, 2004)

..Can't put a glass lens into a Scorpion. The TL,NF and Strion use a glass lens, as the reflector assembly in those lights screw in.

The STinger series can also use a glass lens, but a special tool from Streamlight is required to remove the pressed-in reflector assembly.

--dan


----------



## amlim (Jun 3, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*GJW said:*
Anyone can easily change the lenses.
Streamlight provides free replacements along with the instructions for changing them.

A very small screwdriver inserted from the rear will pop out the lens.
For reinstalling the new one Streamlight recommends using an ordinary socket from a socket wrench set.
The right-sized socket (can't remember which one it is) will be a pretty close fit for the recess at the front of the head.
Using a mallet to strike the socket will distribute the force on the lens and press it into place.

Good luck using a glass one -- stock lenses are polycarbonate which can take the force. 

[/ QUOTE ]

hi,

you mean i can just email streamlight to ask for a lens replacement and streamlight will send me a lens together with changing instructions ? thanks and regards /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------

